# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.07

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.07 released* 
MediaTek SP Platform
.Universal NAND support for MT6571/MT6572/MT6575/MT6577 released *
.MT6573 support released (Read Info/Read Flash/Format FS)
.MT6575/MT6577 NAND support fixed
.MT6575/MT6577 eMMC support improved
.Repair Security improved 
Other:
.Flash Pre-Erase revised
.Format FS procedure revised for eMMC phones ( simplified and removed extended settings ) **
.Added support for "Format FS" on non-aligned PMT phones ( Some MT6575  eMMC phones, like - Alcatel, Lenovo and some MT6573 NAND )
.FlashInit improved
.Compile Info extraction improved
.MT6575/MT6577/MT6573 NAND Compile Info extraction enabled
.FlashID database updated 
MediaTek FP Platform
.Reset user code operation improved
.FlashId database updated 
Other:
Some bugfixes and improvements 
Notes :
* It is mandatory now make "Read Info" before other operations for NAND phones
** If need full rest ( "Wipe"/"Clean" ) - Set to "0" always. If need  preserve some vendor apps - use software defined or own set.
If phone "hang" on logo - do format again with "0" settings.   
Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

